# system review massive, ppi, ED, dayton



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

I just recently installed a new system, i have a few weeks on it so I figured I'd review all the parts.

system:
jvc 900bt head unit

massive audio ct-2 tweeters

massive audio rk6 midbass

dayton rs100 midrange

elemental designs av13.2 sub

ppi phantom 600.2 on midbass

ppi phanton 1000.1 on sub

ppi black ice 520.4 on midrange and tweeters

knukonceptz wiring.


I'll start with the headunit. I've never used jvc before, I always used clarion proaudio or alpine. I needed 5v preouts, time alignment, double din, android compatibility, and not expensive so the jvc fit the bill. I can't complain, the variable color is nice I matched it perfectly to my dash lights, the interface is easy, sound is no different than any other unit i used. the 24db crossovers help with highpassing the midrange and midbass. I like it. Not much to say about it.


Now the massive audio stuff. (first the other sets i can compare to: cdt classic, focal polyglass, image dynamics cheaper set, polk momo, adire koda mid) I initially got the rk6 component set. The midbass as all the other reviews report is insane. I don't find them muddy at all as some people have said. I have 190 on them active crossed from 80-500. I did not deaden the doors but the car *infiniti g35x* doors are pretty well sealed and solid as is. They have far more output than any other midbass i've heard. They handle techno/rap bass no problem, and are quick enough to hand drum lines from songs by tool and system of a down all day. Honestly I don't think ill use another mid in any future system these are really really nice.

Tweeter: the stock rk6 tweeter sucks, its really aggressive and bright, not bright like the focal super detailed bright, but a screechy drowning cat way. So since onlinecarstereo had the ct-2 tweeters for cheap i figured id try em. I put 75 watts on em, crossed at 4k+ 12db (my only choice with the ppi amp). The ct-2 is an insane improvement over the rk tweeter. It is silk, It is definitely the brightest silk tweeter I ever heard. I usually don't like silk, they are too laid back for me, but on the same note the metal tweeters really hurt when i want to listen to some hard rock like soad. These tweeters strike a good balance, in a slightly off axis config I get nearly ear piercing highs that are not fatiguing. The detail is pretty close to the old focals, although at times on some heavy rock it starts to get a little muddy. all in all im happy with them, but I'll likely try something else on my next build.

Dayton midrange. I have them crossed 500 *24db - 4k *12db. They are in the kicks, I guess vented? I placed memory foam over the back of the kick so I dunno if that would make it sealed or vented. In any case with 75 watts on them i was worried id fry them. So far they handle the power with no issue. I noticed they had a really bad peak at around 200-300 hz. that and the power is why i crossed so high. For the price they are great, vocals, instrumentals all sound good, but there is something missing. Its hard to explain for me but its like they have no life. Its certainly my least favorite piece of the system. Don't get me wrong, they do sound good, they get nice and loud and are quite detailed, guitar strums sound great, I just don't get that ear sex feeling from them. I won't replace them in this car, but I wont use them in my next setup either. 

elemental designs av13 (other products ive owned/heard: adire brahma, ed flat cone A, infinity perfect, eclipse aluminum, dayton reference, polk momo, aurasound rpm) I got this sub on sale for 185 shipped. Its a dual 4 ohm so its getting 725w from the ppi amp. I have it going from 80 down in a 1.3cu ft sealed box. I know everyone hates ED and all but this sub is by far the best sub i've heard! Its quick, smooth, sound so clear, and the low low bass is like being dropkicked in the back. It hits the lows like my brahama used to, but where the brahma had little output over like 50hz the av13 smashes the upper bass notes also. I haven't found a setting where it doesnt work perfect from dubstep to rock to symphony music it just blends in perfectly, It's never overbearing or muddy, but has enough output when its supposed to to be really impressive. I love this sub. I hope the spider doesnt rip on me ill cry. I have been using it as a temporary HT sub for months before the car install and its lasting so far. *also on a side note if anyone has one that isnt abused and in perfect working order i will buy it pm me pls* im so pissed they went out of business... Still kicking myself for not buying two. 

PPI amps. The phantom amps are really small, I used the 600.2 on my components while i was working on the kicks and the full range class d didn't sound any worse than the black ice a/b amp. I have no way of testing if they put out rated power, but they seem solid. My only problem with the black ice series is the crossover dial. when you turn the dial it has clicks like its notched. Now I might not be right but i counted 40 clicks, so to me that seemed like on a variable highpass from 15-4k each click is 99.62. I tested it with test tones and it seemed like that's how it works. So really it isn't completely variable. It still works out close enough for me but I guess it could be an issue for some. 

The black ice amp is huge, Its bigger than bother the phantom 600.2 and 1000.1 combined. I expected that though. Having a bandpass xover on these amps is great. They look cool, So far after pounding hard for about a 2 hour drive they are hardly warm. I really like them. I'll use them again for sure.

Annndd the knukonceptz wiring. I've always used them, the flex power cable is insanely flexible. It comes in a wide range of fun colors, what else can I say its wire.

Thats it. Im not a expert installer or anything so i realize any of these shortcomings can be my own fault, take it for what its worth. just another opinion,


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

After another two weeks the dayton midrange has really grown on me. I guess I just needed time to get used to the sound, as I said before they were lifeless. The clarity and detail is really something, For the price, they are a great deal for sure.


----------

